# Males or Females? You decide...



## biggcountry (Aug 2, 2009)

Borleyi Redfin and Azureus









Mloto Fireline









Albino Eureka Red









Azureus

All of these are at about 2-3"

Thanks!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hard to tell. Maybe the Mloto is a male without color. The others seem likely females. But then again they could be males without color. You can tell better than anybody.... is there any sign of male color? pointed fins? male behavior? If not and they are sexually mature, they are probably female.

What are the dominant males in the tank, that might be suppressing other males? Only some males will show much color.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Borleyi looks female to me.


----------



## biggcountry (Aug 2, 2009)

noki - The Mloto seems like a male to me as well... fins don't seem to be too rounded. There is no sign of male coloring in any of the fish that I posted. The Borleyi and Azureus have very rounded fins, which lead me to believe they are females. However, the Borleyi seems to be a bully at times and is the largest fish in the tank.

I recently added another Azureus into the tank. An obvious male with a beautiful blue coming in. He is smaller than the other Azureus but with a lot of color. The other Azureus seems to chase him around a lot... Would a female chase a male?

The most dominant fish in my tank is either the Borleyi or my Sunshine Benga Yellow.

Thanks for the response... Is there an online resource out there somewhere that explains differences in male/female physical features... besides color...?


----------



## biggcountry (Aug 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BMVasconcelos (Jan 11, 2008)

Borleyi ?????

azureus female!

mloto and eureka male!


----------



## biggcountry (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks! Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi,
If the borleyi is one of the most dominant fish in the tank it is probably a female and the reason for this is that borleyi tend to color at an early age if they get a chance to be dominant. Borleyi often grow faster and mature faster than just about any other hap in my experience even fish like Nimbochromis will get outgrown if both are fry and raised in the same tank. So, getting back on subject I think you have a mature female borleyi. Another tip for the borleyi being a female is the intense coloration in the fins, a male at this stage, typically, would not have awesome color in the fins and would have a blue head if he were a dominant fish in the tank.

Enjoy your fish!


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi,
If the borleyi is one of the most dominant fish in the tank it is probably a female and the reason for this is that borleyi tend to color at an early age if they get a chance to be dominant. Borleyi often grow faster and mature faster than just about any other hap in my experience even fish like Nimbochromis will get outgrown if both are fry and raised in the same tank. So, getting back on subject I think you have a mature female borleyi. Another tip for the borleyi being a female is the intense coloration in the fins, a male at this stage, typically, would not have awesome color in the fins and would have a blue head if he were a dominant fish in the tank.

Enjoy your fish!


----------

